# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Βοήθεια για scan(περιοχή Ταμπούρια-Υπαπαντή)

## demolition_snowclub

Γεια σας παιδιά. Νέος και εγώ εδώ...θα ήθελα φυσικά να συνδεθώ αρχικά ως client και ζητώ τη βοήθεια σας για να κάνω ένα scan ωστε να συνδεθώ
Ευτυχώς το σπίτι μου βρίσκετε σε πολύ καλή θέση(δεν είναι τριγύρω κλεισμένο) είναι γωνικακή οικογενειακλη πολυκατοικία. βλέπει προς το ''βουναλάκι'' σελεπίτσαρι και ακόμα μακρύτερα (στο πιό πίσω βουνό, νομίζω όρος αιγάλεω)
όποιος θέλει να με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με όποιον τρόπο επιθυμεί...


ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Λάμπρος Ν.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND και πες μας το node id σου. Βγάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία από την ταράτσα σου και όλο και κάποιος από την περιοχή θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## demolition_snowclub

υπάρχει προβλημα.αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα(!!!),δεν μπορω να καταχωρησω τη θεση μου στη NoDE. μου λεει πως δεν εχω ενεργοποιησει τον λογαριασμο μου...αν και ειναι ενεργοποιημενος

----------


## vassilis3

http://www.wind.awmn.net

----------


## jstiva

Το Σαββατοκύριακο τα λέμε... Ερχομαι εγω για σκαν..

----------


## demolition_snowclub

κυριε stiva , τοσο καιρο σας ψαχνω!!! το σαβ/κο δεν θα βρισκομαι αθηνα...εχετε τον αριθμο μου, επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου...

----------


## demolition_snowclub

ακομα ψαχνω...μαλλον δεν θα συνδεθω τοσο γρηγορα στο δίκτυο...

----------


## jstiva

> ακομα ψαχνω...μαλλον δεν θα συνδεθω τοσο γρηγορα στο δίκτυο...


Εχω χάσει το τηλέφωνο σου. Οποιο απόγευμα αυτές τις μέρες θέλεις, κατά τις 4 που φεύγω από το γραφείο, πες μου να περάσω.

----------


## demolition_snowclub

επαναφέρω το θέμα...
τώρα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ, γιατί είχα για πολύ καιρό σταματήσει το ψάξιμο...
είναι κάποιος εκτός από τον jstiva που βρίσκεται στην περιοχή και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει?

----------


## akops76

> επαναφέρω το θέμα...
> τώρα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ, γιατί είχα για πολύ καιρό σταματήσει το ψάξιμο...
> είναι κάποιος εκτός από τον jstiva που βρίσκεται στην περιοχή και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει?


Καταρχάς καταχώρησε τη θέση σου στο wind (οχι την nodedb) και φρόντισε να βγάλεις κάποιες φωτογραφίες απο την ταράτσα σου.

Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με τον λογαριασμό σου στο wind (όπως αναφέρεις σε προηγούμενο post σου) στείλε pm στον cirrus.

Προτείνω πάντος να έρθεις και στο επόμενο meeting που γίνεται στο Πειραιά
(http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21895). 

Αντώνης

----------


## demolition_snowclub

καταχωρησα τη θέση μου στη/στο wind

demolnt #9249

πως μπορω να ανεβάσω τις φωτογραφίες στο φόρουμ?δεν τα παω καλα με το ανεβασμα φωτο...
η πολυκατοικία είναι γωνιακή και με κεραμοσκεπή επομένως είναι ενα προβλημα η θέση του ''πιάτου'' θα βρω όμως...απο θέα θα δείτε τις φώτο...έχω πολύ καλή επαφή με το όρος αιγάλεω και με την σαλαμίνος/πέτρου ράλλη αν και βρλισκομαι πολύ πιο χαμήλα

----------


## craven

Είμαστε αρκετά κοντά και μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω σε scan αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πλέον εξοπλισμός για scan... (για την ακρίβεια δεν υπάρχει καν εξοπλισμός σε b πλέον) ότι άλλη βοήθεια θες όμως στην διάθεση σου...

Μίλα πάντως με τον jstiva πάλι.. νομίζω πως θα βγεί άκρη μιας και ο Γιάννης πάντα είναι ορεξάτος για τέτοια...

Αν δείς στο wind βρίσκομαι Γωνία Π.Ράλλη με Ψαρρών προς την οποία όπως λές έχεις θέα.. το θέμα είναι αν σκοπεύεις να πέσεις σε κάποιο AP τότε κάτι θα βρείς (πχ το ap του jstiva) μιας και εγώ δεν διαθέτω κάτι.. αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις όμως κάποια links τότε εδώ είμαστε...  ::

----------


## aspyros

παιδια καλημερα. ειμαι ο σπυρος και προσπαθω μετα απο ενα ακομα ανουσιο ξενυχτι να συνδεθω με το ασυρματο δυκτιο awmn-4343-2074.εχω κανει εγγραφη αλλα τιποτα.αν εχει καποιος τη διαθεση να με βοηθησει ας το κανει γιατι εχω φλιπαρει.


ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
spyros

----------


## papashark

Kαι φυσικά δεν θα τα καταφέρεις ποτέ.

http://www.awmn.net/quickstart

----------


## jstiva

> παιδια καλημερα. ειμαι ο σπυρος και προσπαθω μετα απο ενα ακομα ανουσιο ξενυχτι να συνδεθω με το ασυρματο δυκτιο awmn-4343-2074.εχω κανει εγγραφη αλλα τιποτα.αν εχει καποιος τη διαθεση να με βοηθησει ας το κανει γιατι εχω φλιπαρει.
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> spyros


ΦΑΟΥΛ μεγάλε και κίτρινη κάρτα!!!

----------


## craven

> παιδια καλημερα. ειμαι ο σπυρος και προσπαθω μετα απο ενα ακομα ανουσιο ξενυχτι να συνδεθω με το ασυρματο δυκτιο awmn-4343-2074.εχω κανει εγγραφη αλλα τιποτα.αν εχει καποιος τη διαθεση να με βοηθησει ας το κανει γιατι εχω φλιπαρει.
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> spyros


είναι τόσο κόπος να μάθετε 5 βασικά πράγματα πριν κάνετε το οτιδήποτε?  ::

----------


## dti

> παιδια καλημερα. ειμαι ο σπυρος και προσπαθω μετα απο ενα ακομα ανουσιο ξενυχτι να συνδεθω με το ασυρματο δυκτιο awmn-4343-2074.εχω κανει εγγραφη αλλα τιποτα.αν εχει καποιος τη διαθεση να με βοηθησει ας το κανει γιατι εχω φλιπαρει.
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> spyros


Μην προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς σε links του τύπου awmn-xxxx-yyyy 
Είναι backbone links του δικτύου και δεν δέχονται clients.
Ψάξε να βρεις κάποιο ap με ssid awmn-κάτι.
Τέλος, μια ανάγνωση του PlugMeIn θα σε γλυτώσει κι από άλλα ανούσια ξενύχτια!

----------


## demolition_snowclub

γεια σας και παλι μετα απο καιρο...

τη δευτερα 23/4 ηρθε ο παναγιώτης(#2339 - sv1ceb) στο σπιτι μου και καναμε το scan βρηκαμε αρκετα ξεμπαρκα δικτυα πολλα απο τα οποια κλειδωμενα του τυπου (Linksys) και αλλα με ονοματα οπως (LEONIDAS) τελικα οπως συνηθιζω να λεω, το συμπερασμα στο οποιο καταληξαμε ειναι "τσουτσέκι" δηλαδη τιποτα...
Στοχευσαμε προς το AP του Παναγιωτη* και του αγαπητου Jstiva (#1653) αλλα δεν πιασαμε τιποτα λογω της ραγδαιας οικοδομησης πολυκατοικιων...εχω πολλη καλη θεα μονο σε ολη τη Δογανης (η θεα φτανει μεχρι το βουνο πισωψ απο το σελεπιτσαρι....) και ειναι αδικο να μην μπορω να βρω εναν...
Διαπιστωσα επιπλεον την αναγκαιοτητα για δημιουργια κομβων στην περιοχη μου, ωστε να μπορουν να συνδεθουν και οι σχετικα χαμηλες πολυκατοικες(οπως η δικη μου) στο δικτυο...

*:1)Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον Παναγιωτη για τον χρονο που δαπανησε
2)"Σταματήστε την ανεξέλεγκτη οικοδόμηση για να σταματησουμε να ανεβαινουμε στις ταράτσες"
3)Πρέπει να οργανωθεί η περιοχή μου ως προς το δικτυο και ας υπαρχουν ψηλά κτήρια γιατι ειναι κριμα...
4)Κόμβοι γυρω απο κεντρικους δρομους ειναι αναγκαιο να στηθουν
5)Η Πέτρου Ράλλη πρεπει να παιξει ενεργο ρολο (κατι που δεν κανει) προκειμενου να βοηθησει τις "χαμηλότερες" περιοχές

Όμως, σιγα μη γινουν ολα αυτα που λεω...πολλα ζητάω, αλλα παντα στο μυαλο μας εχουμε το ιδανικο και προσπαθουμε να το φτασουμε....

Θα ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη του Παναγιωτη και θα αγορασω μια κεραιουλα grid 24dB, θα την αναρτησω σε εναν ιστο(ψηλο), ωστε και με το ζορι να "δω" το AP του...μεσα απο ενα κενο που αφηνουν κατι κτήρια...


Όποιος εχει καποια συμβουλή, θελει λινκ ή τελοσπαντων ενδιαφερεται για οτιδήποτε, ας ερθει σε επαφη με εμενα, ειναι πολύ εύκολο  ::

----------


## prometheus

Δοκίμασε όπως σου είπε ο Τάκης ... αν δεν τον βλέπεις καλά, ρίξε μια ματιά και προς τα δυτικά σου. Δεν έχω σηκώσει AP καθώς υπάρχουν ήδη πολλά στην περιοχή. Αν δεν βλέπεις τον sv1ceb και δεν παίζει καλά, είμαι πρόθυμος να σηκώσω και εγώ AP ...

Βάλε και τις άλλες φωτογραφίες στο wind να δούμε ... σίγουρα θα βγάλεις άκρη... do not worry  ::

----------


## craven

Ίσως βλέπεις εμένα αφού βλέπεις όλη την Δογάνης .. (είμαι Ψαρρών)
αυτή την στιγμή ξαναμαζεύω εξοπλισμό και πιστεύω ότι μέχρι μέσα-τέλος Μαίου θα είμαι πάλι στον αέρα... αλήθεια απο τον stelios #1540 δεν έπιασες τίποτα απ το AP του?  ::  δεν ξέρω αν είναι στον αέρα (και ας είμαστε 60-70 μέτρα ο ένας απ τον άλλο δεν έχω κάτι στην ταράτσα να το διαπιστώσω) αλλά αν είναι μου φαίνεται περίεργο να βλέπεις όλη την Δογάνης και να μην πιάνεις τον Στέλιο που είναι σε ψηλή πολυκατοικία στην Αγίου Δημητρίου  :: 

edit: άκυρο.. εκεί που είσαι μάλλον μας κόβει μια πολυκατοικία.. εξακολουθώ όμως να πιστεύω πως θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις τον Στέλιο ή τον sv1ceb κτλ..  ::

----------


## demolition_snowclub

προς την Ψαρρων και την Αγ. Δημητριου δεν εχω καθολου θεα... βρισκονται ψηλα κτηρια που εμποδιζουν πολυ, αρα δεν ειναι παραξενο...

Απο τη Δογανης μιλαμε για τεραστιο οπτικο πεδιο γιατι βλεπω κατω μεχρι τις εγκαταταστασεις του λιμανιου και προς τα πανω η θεα φτανει μεχρι το σελεπιτσαρι και στη συνεχεια στο βουνο(δεν γνωριζω πως λεγεται...) τον sv1ceb τον βλεπω με το ζορι απο ενα ανοιγμα που υπαρχει μεταξυ δυο ψηλων κτηριων (αρα ανετα με μια νεα πολυκατοικια χανεται το σημα) και αφου αναρτησω ψηλα την κεραια τουλαχιστον 1,5 μετρο

στο παιχνιδι απο χτες μπηκε και ο prometheus με τον οποιο ισως εχω οπτικη επαφη με προυποθεση παλι ενα ψηλο ιστο...

----------


## prometheus

Δοκίμασε με τον sv1ceb να δεις αν βγαίνει και αν παίζεις στο AP του....

Υπάρχει και το AP του Στέλιου stelios1540 ο οποίος αντιμετωπίζει ένα προσωρινό τεχνικό πρόβλημα με αποτέλεσμα να είναι κάτω ο κόμβος. Προτείνω να βάλεις όσο μπορείς και καμιά φωτογραφία από τη θέα που έχεις.

Σίγουρα θα βρεις την άκρη ... υπάρχουν πολλές εναλλακτικές στη περιοχή.

----------


## speedylaptop

Ακου να δεις 
Ειναι τοσα πολλα τα AP στην περιοχη που οπου και να βαλεις το πιατο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην πιανει κατι 
Κατα προτιμηση σε βολευει αν εχω καταλαβει καλα το σημειο που μενεισ να συνδεθεις στο ap του steliou 1540 δυστυχως για σενα αυτη την στιγμη ειναι κατω λογω προβληματος αλλα πιστευω οτι το σκ θα ειναι up 
δοκιμασε και αν χρειαστει επανερχεσαι


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

